

Chrome Extension to Like every post on Facebook - sklise
https://github.com/stevenklise/i-like-what-i-see
Does exactly what it says on the tin.
======
amaks
Oh come on, you don't have to be such a fan boy to help facebook make more
money on you.

~~~
humbledrone
The plugin is a piece of satire. From the README:

> _Don't worry, Facebook is a fun place full of all of the stuff you like._

It seems to be poking fun at Facebook, most likely inspired by the recent wave
of articles about the questionable meaning of "Likes" on Facebook (i.e. some
articles theorize that many "Likes" are machine-generated, and others propose
that real people click them for reasons other than actually liking the
content).

